# Nintendo 3DS smuggled off a Chinese assembly line



## mangaTom (Jan 3, 2011)

*BREAKING NEWS: Nintendo 3DS Smuggled off Chinese Assembly Line*
Someone has a Nintendo 3DS. Who is that someone? Well it’s apparently a Chinese factory worker who smuggled the device off-site. Problem is, he posted it on a forum, but the thread was deleted. Probably because it’s like, illegal. I’d venture to guess the device itself was being produced for one of the upcoming events like Nintendo World 2011 or the Nintendo 3DS Preview Event. Only question is, will the factory worker risk being found out and continue to leak details?[/p]

A Nintendo 3DS which was smuggled by a Chinese factory worker off-site.I think it's quite newsworthy so I posted it here.Don't know how to post pics so you can just click the link for information.



Source


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 3, 2011)

yeah that guy is sooooo fired


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jan 3, 2011)

Damn, I wonder if he'll release more info?


----------



## Opium (Jan 3, 2011)

That's very cool. I'd love to see a tear down to see what's inside it. Or it being booted up to see the OS (if it's been flashed already).


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 3, 2011)

*BREAKING NEWS: Nintendo 3DS Smuggled off Chinese Assembly Line*
Someone has a Nintendo 3DS. Who is that someone? Well it’s apparently a Chinese factory worker who smuggled the device off-site. Problem is, he posted it on a forum, but the thread was deleted. Probably because it’s like, illegal. I’d venture to guess the device itself was being produced for one of the upcoming events like Nintendo World 2011 or the Nintendo 3DS Preview Event. Only question is, will the factory worker risk being found out and continue to leak details?[/p]

That guy is so fired. I wonder what this could mean for the future of 3DS development?

Source

There. I just formatted it for you.


----------



## mangaTom (Jan 3, 2011)

@8BitWalugi: Thanks man.

EDIToops my bad.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 3, 2011)

First, use paragraph tags, second, was this submitted to the front page?

```
[p= ]Text[/p]
```


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 3, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> First, use paragraph tags, second, was this submitted to the front page?
> 
> ```
> [p= ]Text[/p]
> ```


I fixed it.

Oh and MangaTom, it's 8BitWalugi. But don't worry about it, you just held the shift key down too long. I do that too sometimes


----------



## chyyran (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok, looks better now, but again, this should be front paged.

The first post will have to be overwritten with the formatted text though. That, and the picture can't be hotlinked. It has to be uploaded at pix.gbatemp.net. 

-snip-


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jan 3, 2011)

I find it sad that most of this discussion is about how to properly format a news article 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, does anyone think that Nintendo has anything interesting on the system? It would be awesome if he could find some stuff we've never seen yet.


----------



## Opium (Jan 3, 2011)

Don't worry guys. I'll do it up for the front page then link to this thread. Hang on.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks Opium


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 3, 2011)

Hope he gives some juicy details.
LOL he would get so much money if he put it on EBay


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 3, 2011)

Chinese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 chinese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But hey!!
Its a 3DS!!
I want a video when he gets fired!!


----------



## ThePeon (Jan 3, 2011)

I don´t get the hype over the 3d ds I say give me more better games than a new consoles with few games that probably be so expensive even the ps3 will look cheap.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 3, 2011)

ThePeon said:
			
		

> I don´t get the hype over the 3d ds I say give me more better games than a new consoles with few games that probably be so expensive even the ps3 will look cheap.



Because thats exactly what Nintendo is known for! Making highend consoles/handhelds that cost a small fortune! /sarcasm

Seriously if this guy gets fired he better have sold this thing on Ebay... he could probably live of the profits for a few months lol

Also getting fired in China because of this probably means getting fired from life ;<


And... wtf can he do with it? Its not like games are released yet nor does it say he stole a game aswell so in the end unless it has some onboard software (game wise) its still kinda useless


----------



## Opium (Jan 3, 2011)

I pre-ordered a red 3DS today at EB Games. They reckon it'll launch in red here in Australia supposedly. I'd like to see more pictures of that model. I'm tired of the black and light blue ones. Red is where it's at.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 3, 2011)

if he does sell it just now on ebay, he might get caught by the ebay authorities
i dont understand why u have to steal it... its not worth taking something when the games are not out yet... what are u gonna do with it? take 3d pictures?
though the upper screen is quite big i must say


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 3, 2011)

Haha. Oh wow. Nintendo and Sony must be pretty embarrassed lately. How on Earth does something like this happen? They must have pretty lax security for something like this to go by unnoticed.


Imagine if this unit has a non-final version of the OS without security features for these E3-type events. It could present some interesting information if the guy plans to leak more information about the unit.


----------



## Opium (Jan 3, 2011)

A lot more pictures incoming, including of the battery. Will add to the news post


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 3, 2011)

Rather than sell it on eBay he'll probably sell it to a flashcart team.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Jan 3, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> Rather than sell it on eBay he'll probably sell it to a flashcart team.



That would be awesome... Most likely gonna be the supercard team


----------



## manu-m3 (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes,thats great!
Ask a Flash-Cart Team the give very much money!
And the Team have a lot of time,and can hack it!


----------



## Opium (Jan 3, 2011)

Okay front page updated. Also here are the images:



























Can anyone make out what the battery says? I think it says 1300 mAh, but it could be 2300 or 3300, but I'm not sure. Also when the DS is running it says it has 96MB of RAM.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 3, 2011)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Haha. Oh wow. Nintendo and Sony must be pretty embarrassed lately. How on Earth does something like this happen? They must have pretty lax security for something like this to go by unnoticed.
> 
> 
> Imagine if this unit has a non-final version of the OS without security features for these E3-type events. It could present some interesting information if the guy plans to leak more information about the unit.


Its not as bad as Apple's security. They left an iPhone 4 prototype in a bar. At least for Sony and Ninty it was the factory workers that had to smuggle things out.

I'd imagine it might have a final version of the OS designed for retail. That would be awesome to see but unfortunately he's probably going to be tracked down before anything good gets out now.


----------



## Varia (Jan 3, 2011)

Opium said:
			
		

>



SDK?! 
Holly fuck, we might see this hacked before it's even released :


----------



## MeritsAlone (Jan 3, 2011)

Opium said:
			
		

> Can anyone make out what the battery says? I think it says 1300 mAh, but it could be 2300 or 3300, but I'm not sure. Also when the DS is running it says it has 96MB of RAM.



1300


----------



## monochrome.scene (Jan 3, 2011)

I seem to read 1360 mAh?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 3, 2011)

The unit is looking pretty sexy, but pretty much the same as when we saw it at E3.
But it carries the same three complaints I have then.

1: The stylus is next to the cartridge slot like on the original DS, which is not really an ideal place after the DS Lite and DSi.
2: The Start and Select buttons are beneath the touch screen, not entirely ideal. (I can imagine myself instinctively reaching for the power button by mistake!)
3: The headphone socket is in the exact middle of the device, even Apple knew this was not an ideal placement, their iPod line has kept the headphone socket to one corner for years now.


----------



## mangaTom (Jan 3, 2011)

First sony and now nintendo.Oh brother.


----------



## OzModChips (Jan 3, 2011)

Same power as DSi? nice
looks sleek

Its a Dev unit, not final production. So the final unit may differ...they still have plenty of time to change stuff.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 3, 2011)

Maybe he will give it to flashcart developing team and you know the drill


----------



## manu-m3 (Jan 3, 2011)

Have somebody his text that he write in the Forum??


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 3, 2011)

One thing: For a Chinese factory worker he certainly has a decent amount of cash. All those consoles, the samsung Tv and the decent apartment seem almost put
Of place.


----------



## OzModChips (Jan 3, 2011)

lol
do you guys really think heis the factory worker?

Nintendo factory is run by Foxcon
they own a whole town
no one can go in or out
factory workers would not post picture from inside foxcon

Someone would have smuggled it out, and sold it to someone.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Jan 3, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> One thing: For a Chinese factory worker he certainly has a decent amount of cash. All those consoles, the samsung Tv and the decent apartment seem almost put
> Of place.



I was thinking the same thing. I mean, you can see in a reflection how nice his camera is as well.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 3, 2011)

Reading from the Chinese forums, the battery doesn't even last long...

And they already found out who the guy is. That was quick.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 3, 2011)

AaronUzumaki said:
			
		

> ThePowerOutage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, his desk also looks like proper expansive wood rather then cheap imitation stuff

I smell a Nintendo rat


----------



## manu-m3 (Jan 3, 2011)

But it doesnt metter how they or he/she make it!
It is schmuggled and all is good


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Jan 3, 2011)

Either way, it's still a serious crime. Not sure why GBAtemp supports this.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 3, 2011)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> Either way, it's still a serious crime. Not sure why GBAtemp supports this.



Same reason they allow stuff about flashcards... because they can -_-


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 3, 2011)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> Either way, it's still a serious crime. Not sure why GBAtemp supports this.


News is news. We're not condoning what happened, but what are we supposed to do? Just ignore the news? That's not going to help anyone.

Should newspapers stop reporting on murders because it's a crime?


----------



## sebaash (Jan 3, 2011)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> Either way, it's still a serious crime. Not sure why GBAtemp supports this.









ROLF xD


----------



## Gnargle (Jan 3, 2011)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> Either way, it's still a serious crime. Not sure why GBAtemp supports this.


GBATemp
A site which is basically about flashcarts and (if we boil right down to it) piracy.
Posting news about criminal behaviour?
Oh, the completely unexpected and abnormal horror!
/sarcasm

Meanwhile, the 3DS is basically visual sex. The red one better come out for launch or I will cry.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Jan 3, 2011)

Any chance this is one of the units intended to be used at Nintendo World 11'? I mean, 98MB of RAM isn't a lot, but it could maybe process 3D video. This way, they don't have to pay much to create a sample unit.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jan 3, 2011)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> Either way, it's still a serious crime. Not sure why GBAtemp supports this.



It's news? How is reporting it equivalent to supporting it?

Besides; guess what?  Nintendo is a big boy; it can take care of itself... believe it or not.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm guessing, and this is just the way I usually see stuff like this, that this is a form of viral marketing and that this is just an advertising campaign done on the cheap. Anyone one else find the color of the analog stick a little retro? Reminds me of an Apple II E.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 3, 2011)

AaronUzumaki said:
			
		

> Any chance this is one of the units intended to be used at Nintendo World 11'? I mean, 98MB of RAM isn't a lot, but it could maybe process 3D video. This way, they don't have to pay much to create a sample unit.



Wouldnt surprise me honestly cuz 96 isnt a whole lot and I reckon the OS is also a basic one and will be updated, especially now


Also, this guy already got caught?


----------



## Mazor (Jan 3, 2011)

Varia said:
			
		

> Holly fuck, we might see this hacked before it's even released :


While this would be very interesting if it actually happened, him possibly being able to retrieve a copy of the SDK wouldn't make the console "hacked" as software will still need to be signed to run on the retail consoles. 

The thought of leaked prototypes like this one implementing less security measures while still using the same keys as the retail consoles will is interesting though.


----------



## Gullwing (Jan 3, 2011)

It says 96 MB memory mode .... maybe it has got a bigger amount of RAM memory??? Meh!!! 96 MB and multitasking is prefectly fine by me!!!


----------



## Mazor (Jan 3, 2011)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> It says 96 MB memory mode .... maybe it has got a bigger amount of RAM memory??? Meh!!! 96 MB and multitasking is prefectly fine by me!!!


Possibly, although more likely than the unit being capable of setting the amount of RAM it would use seems that what is being displayed is the total memory capacity of the unit (with different prototypes varying in memory capacity).


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 3, 2011)

After seeing those pics, I had to go get a few buckets under my desk to hold the amount of drool and jizz that just came out.


----------



## Opium (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's a video of the leaked 3DS:


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 3, 2011)

From 0:40 to 1:15, I was thinking
OPENITOPENITOPENITOPENIT!

He opened it. More buckets were filled. Thanks Opium. :/


----------



## dragon574444 (Jan 3, 2011)

That is awesome. That guy's much braver than I am, he could easily lose his job, or worse!


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm calling bullshit. For one thing, the pictures look very, very high quality and look like he's trying to pitch the product to you. For another, I highly doubt that Nintendo, a giant corporation, would have such awful security that a factory worker could use whatever he had on him to smuggle a brand new console out of the factory. More likely an excuse to release photos before the OS was finished. 
EDIT: After seeing the video he might not be fake, just stupid. You can see some of his face in the reflection and some fingerprints on the case. Not that I could find out who he is from this, but government officials...


----------



## Atomglow (Jan 3, 2011)

I was stared at the video so much, that my eyes are hurting now.
The device itself look well made and robust. I hope it doesn't have the L & R Button Problem. 
These buttons are the most sensitive ones.

PS: Starting to save money now.


----------



## Goli (Jan 3, 2011)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> I'm calling bullshit. For one thing, the pictures look very, very high quality and look like he's trying to pitch the product to you. For another, I highly doubt that Nintendo, a giant corporation, would have such awful security that a factory worker could use whatever he had on him to smuggle a brand new console out of the factory. More likely an excuse to release photos before the OS was finished.


Any camera bought in the last few years will be able to take pictures like that.
...
Assuming the photographer doesn't suck at it anyways.

I wonder if he couldn't boot up SM64DS or if it just takes a while and he decided to cut off the video just to keep everyone in suspense?


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 3, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> chao1212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He works in a factory in China. Not to be racist or anything, but they don't tend to get a ton of money. Have you ever bought a cheap Chinese camera? From googling, Foxconn workers make about 1000 yuan a month, less than 200 USD. Definitely not enough to buy every Nintendo handheld in the last decade.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 3, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> Gullwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember having 16MB of RAM was a buttload! Back in those days we had 333Mhz computers with Windows 95! Before that we had Pentiums 286 running custom made Windows 3.1!

KIDS THESE DAYS ARE SO ROTTENLY SPOILED *shakes cane* /old guy rant

Maybe the 96MB is the allocated amount of RAM, I guess we will find out soon enough ;O


----------



## raulpica (Jan 3, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> 3: The headphone socket is in the exact middle of the device, even Apple knew this was not an ideal placement, their iPod line has kept the headphone socket to one corner for years now.


Actually, it always felt strange to feel the headphone plug under my palm when playing on my DS Lite :/ Even more if you don't have a right-angled plug!

Well done, Nintendo


----------



## Goli (Jan 3, 2011)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, he has all the DS models released so far. He can't be _that_ poor now, can he?
Maybe he isn't even the one that smuggled it, maybe some _actual_ factory worker did, and then gave it to him.


----------



## The Shadow Knigh (Jan 3, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> chao1212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On one of the screenshots the bottom screen displays several button combinations to make the machine run code from different sources. He didn't seem to use any of these combinations so we can't tell whether the 3DS with the dev OS can run a DS game of a retail cart.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow, I was expecting something a whole lot larger.


Now, let's watch as it gets hacked before our very eyes.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 3, 2011)

I doubt it'll get hacked now, Nintendo will most probably find the person who is keeping the 3DS. And the 3DS leaked video...dammit, why didn't you turn it ON -_-


----------



## GH0ST (Jan 3, 2011)

Awesome leak but they catch him just after the release, he is called something like _Ju. Assange_


----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must agree that, _ergonomically_ speaking, the jack is well placed. It's just that, placed where it is, it looks kind of like a... well, _rectum_.


----------



## monochrome.scene (Jan 3, 2011)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> Awesome leak but they catch him just after the release, he is called something like _Ju. Assange_


Yeah right xD

I like where the headphone socket is, personally. I kinda had problems playing some games because the headphone got in the way, like raulpica said. Although, visually speaking, it DOES look weird, because it will probably be the only handheld of its generation to have a socket placed there.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 3, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed!

I think its a logical place, I also think that knowing Ninty they would have researched this stuff alot


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 3, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> The unit is looking pretty sexy, but pretty much the same as when we saw it at E3.
> But it carries the same three complaints I have then.
> 
> 1: The stylus is next to the cartridge slot like on the original DS, which is not really an ideal place after the DS Lite and DSi.
> ...


1. Yes but it's less tempting to mess around with it.
2. It's not bad, people get used to new controls all the time, (Wii Mote) plus you can easily press start and select with your thumbs.
3. It's better then the DS cause it doesn't get in the way of your hands.


----------



## DSDisco (Jan 3, 2011)

Someone used cheat codes in real life!


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 3, 2011)

Interesting, but I doubt he'll be able to do anything, since if it's straight from the assembly line there wouldn't be any of Nintendo's firmware on there will there?


----------



## Mazor (Jan 3, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Mazor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


96MB is relatively close to 16MB (compare with 16MB vs 8GB, which would be an adequate comparison for computers), so your old guy rant isn't really applicable here.

Also, the DS only has 4MB RAM, you don't have to look so far back in time for (1/4 of) 16MB RAM capacity.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 3, 2011)

Spoiler










The bottom screen it says "R + A      Run CTR Card"
CTR is the dev name for 3ds so it's basically 'Press R and A to Run 3DS Game'
It also says "Start      Run DevMenu"
And i'm pretty sure it says "B      Start Initiation" I'm thinking that would meen to run the 3DS Firmware?
I want to have a look at the Dev Menu to see what can be done.
And he won't have any 3DS games so...


----------



## heartgold (Jan 3, 2011)

Cool, now sell it on to a flashcart team ;D 3DS is sexy!


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 3, 2011)

?!?!?
I noticed that there are 2 people in the video!~!?!?!

one is the camera holder
and the other one is the one with the 3ds..

The chnese worker might have sold this....

OH NOES>....
because of this.l...,.,,,
The 3DS launch date will be moved!!!
[you know,,,... changing security stuffs]

NOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Morku (Jan 3, 2011)

Whats the difference between the E3 model?


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 3, 2011)

Wait a second, the RAM has been "leaked" already:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> CPU: 2 x 266MHz ARM11
> GPU: PICA200 133MHz GPU by DMP
> RAM: 64MB
> Video RAM: 4MB
> Storage: 1.5GB Flash-based


But when the Dev 3DS runs it says 96MB
there is 4 possibility's:
1. The "leak" a while ago was false
2. This is fake
3. The changed the RAM amount
4. The Dev 3DS needs more RAM to do Dev stuff...


----------



## ferret7463 (Jan 3, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> ?!?!?
> I noticed that there are 2 people in the video!~!?!?!
> 
> one is the camera holder
> ...


Not really, this is like free promotion to the thing.


----------



## OzModChips (Jan 3, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




X + A
there is no R button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and the other thing says close Application. 

I wonder why he doesnt show the menu...
I'd love to see whats inside!


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh noes...
If the 3DS can get hacked before it release..
That means....

NINTENDO WONT SELL IT ANYMORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[that mmeans less game devs{which killed the PSP} and no 3DS!!]

WAHAHAHA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







STUPID CHINESE GUY!!!


----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2011)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> there is no R button


Isn't "R" the right shoulder key?


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 3, 2011)

Because of the reasons already mentioned, I doubt this is a actor worker. Instead, it's probably a developer (that would account for all the consoles) thats annoyed with the big N. That or a Flashcard team have it.

Also, it's hardly likely that ninty will change the release date now.

EDIT: I forgot to say it could be Nontendo themselves to stir up publicity.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 3, 2011)

I came buckets.


----------



## ferret7463 (Jan 3, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> Oh noes...
> If the 3DS can get hacked before it release..
> That means....
> 
> ...


Geee guy, I bet your "The glass is half empty" type of person? Or are ya just trying to troll?


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 3, 2011)

ferret7463 said:
			
		

> TechnoWorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huh,,...

Im just....
GRHHHH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I dont like whats happening
cause It will probably make nintendo MOVE the release date of the 3DS [ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 REMEMBER? Nintendo wants full security of the system]


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 3, 2011)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes there is R button xD

Anyway the booting up of it is kinda like a computer with multiple OS

Option:
1. Close
2. Boot OS
3. Boot Game

So insteed of auto-booting 2 it goes to a select screen.
They made it that plain cause they don't want any glitches for the Dev boot screen cause everything would be wonky


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 3, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Wait a second, the RAM has been "leaked" already:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Answer 4.

Did i won something ?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2011)

China is a big place with over a billion people... It may take a while to find out who it is... Go Chinese dude, if they know who you are, you are FIRED!!!


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 3, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> ferret7463 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off, having possession of a 3DS doesn't immediately hack it. Second, Nintendo are too far along to pull it now with preorders already starting. Third, for all we know this could be Nintendo themselves. Fourth, stop trolling or the ABC will be after you.


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 3, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> OzModChips said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RIGHT!
a plainer version means a smoother Interface!
ANd making a better version of the dev OS would mean more 3DS power


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 3, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> TechnoWorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus hacking the 3DS needs a very good hacker and i doubt that guy is.|
You also need to rip the 3DS apart which is scary cause whoever got there hands on it would rather play with it.
And finally i don't think he will be selling it...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, I think it is the Japanese fault for making products in China. If they make the stuff I believe they can hack it too.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 3, 2011)

Also another possibilty is that someone did steal t then sold it as they would want to keep their job and doing so would maximise their chances. However I think its unlikely. ( if you don't now what I'm on about look at my post a few back)


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 3, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> TechnoWorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh right...
Sorry





 but im still curious on how will nintendo stop this chinese dude oon doing such things..


----------



## Mazor (Jan 3, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> RAM: 64MB
> there is 4 possibility's:
> 1. The "leak" a while ago was false
> 2. This is fake
> ...


There is nothing strange with prototypes having a different amount of RAM than the final product, so option 3/4 are definitely the likeliest.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 3, 2011)

diando said:
			
		

> Well, I think it is the Japanese fault for making products in China. If they make the stuff I believe they can hack it too.


There isn't really anywhere else to nake it. Cheap prices and the abundance of workers make china a perfect place for producing goods and that's why Around 80% of electrics are made in Chinese (I think it's that percentage, though I'm often wrong so don't take my word for it)


----------



## OzModChips (Jan 3, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> OzModChips said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There is too, damn I'm tired. It does say X though. So would games would boot from an SD card right?, not a Card?

Would be nice if someone could let us know if the console is region locked, but I don't think a dev unit will give us that info


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 3, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> I doubt it'll get hacked now, Nintendo will most probably find the person who is keeping the 3DS. And the 3DS leaked video...dammit, why didn't you turn it ON -_-


He did turn it on.
And please explain to me why this prevents it from being hacked.


Anyway, I bet he's probably feeling rather pleased with himself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not quite sure if I like the analogue stick (slide pad) being white contrasting with the black, but maybe it'll be fine after getting used to it, or maybe they'll change that. I hope they have another shade of blue in release though, rather than just the light blue. Maybe like the SP's Electric Blue or the DS Lite's Cobalt/Black...


----------



## KuRensan (Jan 3, 2011)

Maybe the system file isn't on the system yet just like the bottom plate. he probably took it while the system menu wasn't placed yet


----------



## ninovalenti (Jan 3, 2011)

OH YES, Wikileaks is back


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 3, 2011)

ninovalenti said:
			
		

> OH YES, Wikileaks is back


whats that?


----------



## Satangel (Jan 3, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> ninovalenti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WikiLeaks

It's pretty awesome.


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 3, 2011)

Its not available..
Whats wikileaks anywaay?


----------



## ImpulsE69 (Jan 3, 2011)

I find the white analog stick on the black aesthetically meh...looks like it was just plopped there.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 3, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> Its not available..
> Whats wikileaks anywaay?
> 
> QUOTEWikiLeaks is an international non-profit organisation that publishes submissions of private, secret, and classified media from anonymous news sources and news leaks. Its website, launched in 2006 and run by The Sunshine Press,[3] claimed a database of more than 1.2 million documents within a year of its launch.[7] The organisation describes its founders as a mix of Chinese dissidents, journalists, mathematicians, and start-up company technologists from the United States, Taiwan, Europe, Australia, and South Africa.[3] Julian Assange, an Australian Internet activist, is generally described as its director.[8] WikiLeaks was originally launched as a user-editable wiki site, but has progressively moved towards a more traditional publication model, and no longer accepts either user comments or edits.


----------



## KinGamer7 (Jan 3, 2011)

diando said:
			
		

> China is a big place with over a billion people... It may take a while to find out who it is... Go Chinese dude, if they know who you are, you are FIRED!!!



It's been said many times in this topic, but that particular quote immediately made me think of this:


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 3, 2011)

This guy should have posted pictures of the 3DS running ds games.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 3, 2011)

NVM


----------



## RNorthex (Jan 3, 2011)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> This guy should have posted pictures of the 3DS running ds games.



he posted a video, it doesn't work, it's sort of an incomplete piece


----------



## Goli (Jan 3, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't know at which point of production the 3DS was stolen at. The slide pad certainly looks unfinished, maybe they apply the paint after having it assembled? Not to mention it seems more like a developer's 3DS rather than a retail one...
I seriously doubt the retail model will have the slide pad looking like that, specially since you can see it as black on Nintendo's own website:




Edit: I just realized the final model will have it, as pointed in the post below, and Nintendo's japanese site.
Worst design choice ever.


----------



## Hyrule2008 (Jan 3, 2011)

@Goli 
The Slide pad will be white/grey.
But thats nothing new, that was already presented on 29,9.2010.


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 3, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the final version of the console does have a gray slide-pad.
This was even on the front page.

New picture, bad quality.


----------



## HBK (Jan 3, 2011)

ninovalenti said:
			
		

> OH YES, Wikileaks is back



You really think WikiLeaks cares about this?

And I bet this was set up by Nintendo for marketing purposes like Apple did with the iPhone. Sure, 'cos you let two employees lose two of the most secret prototypes in the world (Apple is pretty secretive of their products), at that time (one that was bought by Gizmodo, and the other was found in Vietnam)? Nah.


----------



## XLarge (Jan 3, 2011)

HBK said:
			
		

> ninovalenti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't you think that's a little far-fetched...

OT: sucks that it hasn't been flashed yet with the firmware.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 3, 2011)

Bigger than I thought. I'll wait for 3DS Slim


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2011)

AaronUzumaki said:
			
		

> I mean, 98MB of RAM isn't a lot


The PSP 1000 only has 32MB of RAM.
The original DS and DS Lite only have 4MB of RAM.

Consoles != PCs.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 3, 2011)

The question is how on Earth did he fit it up his anus?


----------



## lostdwarf (Jan 3, 2011)

The recent leaked video of the 3ds shows the unit from the side and as you can see from my screen shot, the lid does not close flush against the rest of the unit!  you can see a huge gap.

thoughts....


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 3, 2011)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Bigger than I thought. I'll wait for 3DS Slim
> 
> have fun waiting for something that may never come.
> 
> QUOTE(diando @ Jan 3 2011, 09:20 AM) Well, I think it is the Japanese fault for making products in China. If they make the stuff I believe they can hack it too.



they don't design they hardware OR software. they just mass produce it.
(i believe?)


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 3, 2011)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Bigger than I thought. I'll wait for 3DS Slim


WTF it's about the size of a DSLite
They can't possibly make it thinner!


----------



## N-TG (Jan 3, 2011)

For me it looks just a commercial trick. If he stole a 3DS he has done for me a serious error.

Who is this guy that has all previous versions of all the DS-GBA just to show it... And they even look untouched. He has 2-3 of each just for comparison? (and he show a bit of his house with a couple of good marks to find him if nintendo does this kind of things)

And why he didn't open it? I mean I don't think nothing will happen. Even a 3DS logo or something hill show up.


----------



## nikola987 (Jan 3, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Edit: I just realized the final model will have it, as pointed in the post below, and Nintendo's japanese site.
> Worst design choice ever.


Maybe slide pad is backlighted?


----------



## Ikki (Jan 3, 2011)

And just like that, with the E3 chick. Another hero loses his job in order to please our community.

Also, I'm still waiting for 





			
				sebaash said:
			
		

> ROLF xD



ROLLING ON THE LAUGH FLOORING.


----------



## Gullwing (Jan 3, 2011)

N-TG said:
			
		

> For me it looks just a commercial trick. If he stole a 3DS he has done for me a serious error.
> 
> Who is this guy that has all previous versions of all the DS-GBA just to show it... And they even look untouched. He has 2-3 of each just for comparison? (and he show a bit of his house with a couple of good marks to find him if nintendo does this kind of things)
> 
> And why he didn't open it? I mean I don't think nothing will happen. Even a 3DS logo or something hill show up.


It may be an advertising trick... Nobody knows for sure... If he will get fired or even arrested by the police, then surely Nintendo wasn't behind this


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 3, 2011)

I doubt it even has any firmware on it yet, plus one would need a charger in order to use it. I doubt even if they were stolen off the production line, they haven't had the software installed on them yet.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2011)

N-TG said:
			
		

> Who is this guy that has all previous versions of all the DS-GBA just to show it...Who says they're just for show?  Multiple members of this forum have more than one product from the DS/i line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I have to use a lot of lube to hold all of my weapons."


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 3, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> And just like that, with the E3 chick. Another hero loses his job in order to please our community.
> 
> Also, I'm still waiting for
> 
> ...


Wait what E3 Chick :?


----------



## Ikki (Jan 3, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Wait what E3 Chick :?



The one who let the guy film footage.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 3, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link plzz


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 3, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Ramonra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What Ramonra said

Edit: Too late ;(


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Jan 3, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Wait a second, the RAM has been "leaked" already:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know why I think this, but _maybe_ there's 64MB dedicated to '3DS mode' and the other 32MB is dedicated to 'DSi/DSL mode'. This is a pre-production handset after all, and it could just be displaying the total amount of RAM on board. There may be other screens on that unit displaying the clock speeds of the CPUs too, we just don't know...

My 2 cents though, I say clever Viral Marketing/Publicity stunt. Remember, the 3D effect can't be seen unless you look at it with your eyes, so Nintendo are gonna have a tough time advertising this 3D unit normally. I'd expect a lot more clever advertising from Nintendo regarding this device...


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 3, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For some reason I was looking at the DSi XL -_-. Need to go to sleep.


----------



## Ikki (Jan 3, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Ramonra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's this one


----------



## Varia (Jan 3, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> AaronUzumaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heck, the Wii has 88MB of RAM. 
96 is plenty.


----------



## Astoria (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey everyone good news (maybe)

The man is using a flashcart on his DS:




So he is a real person that will help to hack the 3DS?


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 3, 2011)

NVM


----------



## redsmas (Jan 3, 2011)

You can see the cameraman in the video so there are 2 people there, but based on current info it may not be functional (taken of the line too early)


----------



## redsmas (Jan 3, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> Josephvb10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also if you look its a ds lite with a flash card in it and not the 3ds


----------



## Astoria (Jan 3, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> Josephvb10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said DS not 3DS..... The DS has a flashcart inside do maybe the person is from a flashcart team/developer?


----------



## redsmas (Jan 3, 2011)

Josephvb10 said:
			
		

> ThePowerOutage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ThePowerOutage changed it when he quoted


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry, on my iPod it looks like their is a cartridge in the 3DS. My bad


----------



## Astoria (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok so what we saw new?

The person sold the 3DS to a flaschard team because the desktop is different and now the photos are in a different Chinese forum.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 3, 2011)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> lol
> do you guys really think heis the factory worker?
> 
> *Nintendo factory is run by Foxcon
> ...



"Foxconn City" Is a 1.16 square mile walled campus within the city of Shenzhen. Foxconn workers are permitted, even pressured into living on the campus, but there are some still that work at the Foxconn factory, that live in the outlying towns and cities.

So, this guy may very well be a Foxconn worker and posting this from outside Foxconn City.


----------



## Astoria (Jan 3, 2011)

Some info from the new "Chinese discussion":



Spoiler



This article only network dedicated to the Pacific 3DS Chinese players are welcome to reprint, but please specify what the source 

*Location: Guangzhou longevity Road Metro Station Time: 18:00 
3DS Source: Japan to send over 
3DS useful: to boot, but no systems, peripheral products mainly sold to manufacturers, the product used for film purposes. 
*
Today finally see the legendary 3DS, feel personally tried it, now give users the Pacific introduce you some details of 3DS. 

Size: 3DS and NDSL is almost as large as the weight: because the machine is no cover, so bad that the specific weight, but compared and NDSL, 3DS appear lighter. 
3D depth of field button is not stall, pushing up more smoothly, but worry that it will become with the loose after a long, like 3D is pushed to slide down. (Almost feel resistance - -) 
Rocker: absolute comfort, and abxy very coordinated, because the rocker relatively wide range of activities, so long will not feel particularly awkward to use joystick, arcade joystick personal feeling is that an upgraded version, the resistance is moderate! Rocker is a light gray four-way controller and ABXY key: not very hard, before the rumors of four-way controller is a night mode, but because of environmental problems, have not tested that, but listen to the machine holding 3DS is not the main effect . 
LR key: not very hard, and feel very comfortable. 
Volume key: sliding adjustment, a little resistance, so the texture good. 
Battery capacity: 1300 mA or so wifi key: PSP's power button and almost works. 
Next screen select home start button is not touched, really buttons. 
Expand on the screen there are two angles are 150 degrees and 180 degrees with the (approximately) 

In fact, these are not the focus, the focus is that this version of 3DS fact, when 12 months have been sneaking out, it is understood that this is the ultimate form of 3DS, and he sent did not implant system. In addition, it holds the master 3DS introduced around mid-1, the system might have with 3DS sneak, and these machines may be left into some crack team or manufacturer. Although the game can not sneak so early, but at least in the 3DS and groups can play D on the test version of the NDS games.



So what you can think from this?

Source


----------



## Net_Bastard (Jan 3, 2011)

Josephvb10 said:
			
		

> Some info from the new "Chinese discussion":
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I don't speak Engrish.


----------



## geminisama (Jan 3, 2011)

He's gonna have a hell of a time playing all those 3DS games...ohwait, he can't.


----------



## ferret7463 (Jan 3, 2011)

Well i guess the flash card in the DS lite shoots down the Nintendo promo theory.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 3, 2011)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> I don't know why I think this, but _maybe_ there's 64MB dedicated to '3DS mode' and the other 32MB is dedicated to 'DSi/DSL mode'. This is a pre-production handset after all, and it could just be displaying the total amount of RAM on board. There may be other screens on that unit displaying the clock speeds of the CPUs too, we just don't know...
> 
> My 2 cents though, I say clever Viral Marketing/Publicity stunt. Remember, the 3D effect can't be seen unless you look at it with your eyes, so Nintendo are gonna have a tough time advertising this 3D unit normally. I'd expect a lot more clever advertising from Nintendo regarding this device...



I doubt they'd separate 3DS and DS/i mode in that term of memory usage. They've always had backwards compatibility using the same section of memory. Now, they could use 64MB for games, and the 32MB for other programs like the web browser, since it is official that games can be paused with the home button and access to stuff like the web browser is possible.

But, in any case, the 96MB may or may not be the final number. Dev devices by Nintendo usually have more memory for debugging purposes (the DS dev version had 8MB of RAM), but we at least have an idea of what to expect.


----------



## ninovalenti (Jan 3, 2011)

HBK said:
			
		

> ninovalenti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it was just a joke you know


----------



## Crass (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone know what the CTR stands for? Ninty has a long history of shortening the prototype name into the "Product code" like RVL for Wii before it was known as the Revolution and the DS used NTR which was short for Nitro, GCN had DOL for Dolphin, etc etc.


----------



## ninovalenti (Jan 3, 2011)

This is the guy who has stolen the 3DS


----------



## Devin (Jan 3, 2011)

ninovalenti said:
			
		

> This is the guy who has stolen the 3DS
> snip*



Sir, I believe the person who actually smuggled it out of the assembly line finds that picture offensive. :trollface:


----------



## Mario264 (Jan 3, 2011)

Crass said:
			
		

> Anyone know what the CTR stands for? Ninty has a long history of shortening the prototype name into the "Product code" like RVL for Wii before it was known as the Revolution and the DS used NTR which was short for Nitro, GCN had DOL for Dolphin, etc etc.



If it is of any interest, the DSi has a prototype name on the back of it aswell. If you look closely you can see on the back: "TWL-001". So what does TWL mean? The guy who made the video should be careful. At one point you could almost make out his facial features from the reflection in the 3DS.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 3, 2011)

TWL is twilight afaik


----------



## Devin (Jan 3, 2011)

Crass said:
			
		

> Anyone know what the CTR stands for? Ninty has a long history of shortening the prototype name into the "Product code" like RVL for Wii before it was known as the Revolution and the DS used NTR which was short for Nitro, GCN had DOL for Dolphin, etc etc.



Most people assume it stands for *C*on*tr*ol, but it's unknown the  exact Prototype name.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jan 3, 2011)

lol.. He risk his job for the benefit of the public.


----------



## ferret7463 (Jan 3, 2011)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> ninovalenti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no he's trying to help the guy by giving the cops a false lead!!!


----------



## Splych (Jan 3, 2011)

a prototype is a prototype , i'd keep it no matter what !
even if i did get fired , i could just buy a 3DS when it comes out , but just having the prototype and leaking information about it , you'd be grabbing the whole gaming communities attention .


----------



## Daizu (Jan 3, 2011)

Knew it was going to happen, just not this soon. xD Lucky bastard. I could care less about playing it right now, I just want to hold it in my hands. ;~;


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> TWL is twilight afaik


Nope, it's Twelve.

Yes that's a boring name.  The DSi was project #12 that specific team worked on.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jan 3, 2011)

ThePeon said:
			
		

> I don´t get the hype over the 3d ds I say give me more better games than a new consoles with few games that probably be so expensive even the ps3 will look cheap.


I doubt it'll be more than the PS3. And have you seen the huge list of games announced (most of which look like they'll be amazing)?!


----------



## narutofan777 (Jan 3, 2011)

wouldve been kool if he played the game


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 3, 2011)

ripandsip said:
			
		

> wouldve been kool if he played the game


Agree - that way we get to see what the 'proper' 3DS 'home screen' looks like


----------



## Painguy (Jan 3, 2011)

96mb....so IGN was wrong about the hardware again. Well this is good. Is it 96mb left over or just 9mb total. seems kinda pointless IMO to show total amount rather than amount left. anyone who would use that 3ds would already know the total ammount...but then why does it say memory mode? does that mean that there could be a 64mb mode  or w/e?  idk


----------



## GentleFist (Jan 3, 2011)

the 3ds is actually pretty fat bulky and ugly Y_Y'

gotta wait for a lite version i guess...

and the joystick looks like it has been glued on afterwards

colors look cheap too...

the ds lite was the most elegant imo


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 3, 2011)

I'll laugh if there isnt a 3DS lite


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jan 3, 2011)

GentleFist said:
			
		

> the 3ds is actually pretty fat bulky and ugly Y_Y'
> 
> gotta wait for a lite version i guess...



It's not really _that_ ugly.  Given the massive improvements to the hardware, it's actually impressive they managed to get it down into a package not that much different from the DSi/DSL.  The inevitable redesign will no doubt be prettier, but this one is a hell of a lot better than the original DS Phat.


----------



## Ikki (Jan 3, 2011)

Reeeally?

I LOVE how the 3DS looks. I even have it as my wallpaper


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 3, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> And just like that, with the E3 chick. Another hero loses his job in order to please our community.
> 
> Also, I'm still waiting for
> 
> ...


It almost dsi size 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3DS Micro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_*snip_

Lu..Luigi? 


This news is awesome!


----------



## tbgtbg (Jan 3, 2011)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> Crass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CenTeR?

CounTeR?

CenTauR?

lol


----------



## Godson777 (Jan 3, 2011)

Opium said:
			
		

> Here's a video of the leaked 3DS:


What is that game? It looked like SM64DS... I have SM64DS, but I never seen that case before...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Did they alter the Chinese version of SM64DS and make it better or something?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Or is that one of the new games coming out for 3DS?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'd be impressed if they did a THIRD SM64...


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 3, 2011)

This is good news, but if Nintendo decides to retaliate by pushing back the release date of the 3DS, then this guy needs to burn.


----------



## Jax (Jan 3, 2011)

Godson777 said:
			
		

> What is that game? It looked like SM64DS... I have SM64DS, but I never seen that case before...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's the japanese cover...


----------



## Godson777 (Jan 3, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> Godson777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh..... The japanese cover looks better than the english cover...


----------



## GentleFist (Jan 3, 2011)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> GentleFist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup agreed ds phat was really some kind of beast xD


----------



## xdmario1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's to hoping they don't find the Chinese worker.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 3, 2011)

The 3DS looks even better on video! I'm so excited for it!
It's not that big. Roughly the same size as the DS Lite. Just a bit thicker. If this does turn out to be a publicity stunt by Nintendo, it worked! I'm even more hyped for it!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 3, 2011)

good damn 6 pages when i wake! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway why is the bottom screen raised up on a bevel i don't like the look of that


----------



## SilentGhost (Jan 3, 2011)

The controls are gonna be ridiculous!


----------



## SPH73 (Jan 3, 2011)

Just read online that this leak was all viral promotion


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jan 3, 2011)

Was hoping that the System menu would be shown.
But oh well. Still looks cool IMO


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 3, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Just read online that this leak was all viral promotion


It could be, but why would ninty show a DS with a flashcard in it?


----------



## Devin (Jan 3, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To test their idea.... Every flashcard put inside a 3DS, will brick. They wanted to make sure that the bricked flashcard wouldn't work in any of the older GENs after put inside a 3DS.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 3, 2011)

Josephvb10 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone good news (maybe)
> 
> The man is using a flashcart on his DS:
> 
> ...


Unlikely.
You can buy R4DS' in department stores in china anyways.


----------



## Mesiskope (Jan 4, 2011)

does it work?


----------



## Crass (Jan 4, 2011)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> Crass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CTR is the common abbreviation for Control (as well as Center), but who is this _most people_ that are assuming this? I haven't seen it discussed anywhere, and AFAIK this is the first time CTR has been shown to be the "product code".


----------



## Porygon-X (Jan 4, 2011)

Only from the Chinese.

Hope he posts the specs.


----------



## deathking (Jan 4, 2011)

if this is a dev unit hopefully they can find something it it to allow flash carts


----------



## xist (Jan 4, 2011)

Gadzooks! It looks like a Breville Sandwich Toaster!!!


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 4, 2011)

hes watches over you all XD


----------



## YayMii (Jan 4, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ThePowerOutage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... interesting. Then what is UTL (DSi XL)?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 4, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> We don't know at which point of production the 3DS was stolen at. The slide pad certainly looks unfinished, maybe they apply the paint after having it assembled? Not to mention it seems more like a developer's 3DS rather than a retail one...
> I seriously doubt the retail model will have the slide pad looking like that, specially since you can see it as black on Nintendo's own website:
> 
> Edit: I just realized the final model will have it, as pointed in the post below, and Nintendo's japanese site.
> Worst design choice ever.


Yes, I'd already read that the change in colour was recent and probably final. I hope that I'll either get used to it or they change back again though.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 4, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Hmm... interesting. Then what is UTL (DSi XL)?


Utu... utul... some japanese slang that means "big".

Forgot the exact word.

Nevermind, I was thinking of the DS Lite's code name (Usugata, "slim"), I don't think we know the XL's.
http://ask.gbatemp.net/168/what-dsi-xls-codename-utl-stand


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 4, 2011)

when i get one, itll be a red one. what colours do you guys want?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't want it to get hacked..YET.

like the PSP once it got hacked...

all the developers started to pull out....

we might see some really anticipated titles get delayed or postponed "indefinitely" only to turn into vaporware


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 4, 2011)

I was noticing something about this picture..





We can see we got the charger port which seems to be the same as the DSi's charger, We got the cartridge port (Duh... what's the point of a game console that can't play games?..), What are those other two ports to the right of it though? I would assume they made the poor decision to move the stylus there since I didn't see it in any of the other pics.. But what's that other one? Looks like a USB port


----------



## Midna (Jan 4, 2011)

It's been confirmed that this unit has 96MB of RAM. That's totally different from the supposed "leak" IGN made about the system. A good deal more, in fact. That's right, the twin 266 ARM11s are now not only unconfirmed, but extremely unlikely. 

Never, ever trust IGNorance. 

Source


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jan 4, 2011)

Hell, they should crack that thing open right now and find out if the CPU is what IGN reported or not.  THey can upload the dissection video to Youtube; it'll be more popular than Alien Autopsy.


----------



## Painguy (Jan 4, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> It's been confirmed that this unit has 96MB of RAM. That's totally different from the supposed "leak" IGN made about the system. A good deal more, in fact. That's right, the twin 266 ARM11s are now not only unconfirmed, but extremely unlikely.
> 
> Never, ever trust IGNorance.
> 
> Source



probably just a dev unit. notice how it says memory mode. only other mode i can think of is 64(rumored 3DS), 4(original DS) & 16(DSi) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but i hope ur right.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 4, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> I was noticing something about this picture..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's probably the headphone/mic jack.


----------



## Godson777 (Jan 4, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> The 3DS looks even better on video! I'm so excited for it!
> It's not that big. Roughly the same size as the DS Lite. Just a bit thicker. If this does turn out to be a publicity stunt by Nintendo, it worked! I'm even more hyped for it!


Where did you get that smiley? TELL ME!!!!!!!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 4, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the headphone jack hasn't moved.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 4, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well then i'm stumped


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 4, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Well then i'm stumped


Best bet is that it's the stylus. If you look carefully in the video (0:40 to about 0:45), you can see that it dips inwards to hold the stylus.


----------



## Maplemage (Jan 4, 2011)

I can see all those people reading below us =D and even in the PS3/PSP private keys stuff.


----------



## stab244 (Jan 4, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hasn't it been confirmed that the stylus goes there? You see that happening in some of the 3DS videos (the one I can think of right now is the one where the lady is using it to showcase some of the features). And the other port might be an IR port. In the pic where the 3DS is on top of the DSL with the flashcart inside, you see some tape stuff covering it that is typically used to cover those places.


----------



## Midna (Jan 4, 2011)

Painguy said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe


----------



## Crass (Jan 4, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> It's been confirmed that this unit has 96MB of RAM. That's totally different from the supposed "leak" IGN made about the system. A good deal more, in fact. That's right, the twin 266 ARM11s are now not only unconfirmed, but extremely unlikely.
> 
> Never, ever trust IGNorance.
> 
> Source



Its a devkit. Generally devkit units have more RAM (general rule of thumb in the past was twice as much RAM as the consumer grade models). This is for debug purposes.

For instance both the Xbox 360 and Playstation Dev consoles have 1GB of ram, as opposed to the 512mb found in the retail versions. I know the Dreamcast and Xbox 1 devkits also had twice as much RAM, not sure on the Playstation 1 and 2 kits. It all depends on the system archecture and the methods used for developement. But at this point, despite what you linked to says, NOTHING HAS BEEN CONFIRMED YET.


----------



## BakuFunn (Jan 4, 2011)

It was postulated to be a devkit, a viral leak, and just an old case of the smuggle.
I say, who cares? It's not working, not much information juiced out of it, and generally not so exciting.


What _is_ exciting is that it's coming soon, to be playable by a bounty of regular people.


----------



## betterman (Jan 4, 2011)

Everybody are waiting for Nintendo 3DS released. So, was this only one pre-sales promotion by Nintendo? 

Like iphone girl released years ago, it is only promotion for iphone.

Then this time, this man who steal this half-finished console do promotion jobs for Nintendo 3DS. 

How can one console steal so easy from a factory?

What will their company do once finding the someone let go of this new console?

What do you guys think?

I prefer to think this is only one promotion.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 4, 2011)

Nintendo wouldn't have a flash cart in the pics.


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Jan 4, 2011)

they battery is the black part or the grey side? if black is very small


----------



## deathking (Jan 4, 2011)

if it was set up by nintendo i bet he would of stole a game as well


----------



## MLRX (Jan 4, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> The question is how on Earth did he fit it up his anus?


Got a few chuckles out of me. Thank you sir.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jan 4, 2011)

I really DON'T like the white analog stick.....
It's going to get dirty quickly...


----------



## steves334 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> I really DON'T like the white analog stick.....
> It's going to get dirty quickly...



then don't finger your ass so much before u play with the 3DS


----------



## Lemski07 (Jan 4, 2011)

try to lick ur fingers b4 u play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Hey I think the one on the video is my cousin that came from china,

He told me he has a gift for my birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






the price would cost around a whopping 13,000p here


----------



## steves334 (Jan 4, 2011)

Lemski07 said:
			
		

> try to lick ur fingers b4 u play



thats gross! even hom0s shouldnt lick assfingers!


----------



## redact (Jan 4, 2011)

Lemski07 said:
			
		

> the price would cost around a whopping 13,000p here


that's... hrm.. *counts from fingers*
£130 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*merc hides*


----------



## wiiluver135 (Jan 4, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Nintendo wouldn't have a flash cart in the pics.


that's what they  want you to think!
they have flashcards at headquarters...HOW DO YOU THINK THEY WERE ABLE TO  BLOCK 'EM WITH THAT UPDATE?
BY BETA-TESTING WITH AS REAL FLASHCARD!
In theory they used this pic of a game with a flashcard in it to fool us even more into thinking that this is real...very smart on their end....
I'll only believe this story is real when I see an early 3DS flashcard in the works...like in February or early March. That should have given them enough time to see what makes the system tick.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 4, 2011)

wiiluver135 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The system he has doesn't have the firmware flashed onto it. Therefore we won't know how to develop a flashcard for it.


----------



## Gullwing (Jan 4, 2011)

betterman said:
			
		

> Everybody are waiting for Nintendo 3DS released. So, was this only one pre-sales promotion by Nintendo?
> 
> Like iphone girl released years ago, it is only promotion for iphone.
> 
> ...


Are you really Amrican ?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 4, 2011)

why does everyone assume it was easy to do.....for all we know this could have took weeks of planing and required the use of smokebombs....okay I doubt it ....but I also doubt it was easy


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 4, 2011)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> betterman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that question a bit unnecessary? I mean, so what if he isn't? He's still a 'Temper and a person.


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 4, 2011)

tbgtbg said:
			
		

> RoxasIsSora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might be a USB port so you can transfer your photos to the computer
(or maybe its just for the devs 3ds)

-----A USB port would mean {{{HACKING POSSIBLITY}}}-----


----------



## Trollology (Jan 4, 2011)

Holy crap, TechnoWorm.
How many billion posts did you put up there? It looks stupid. Please use the edit button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-----
This dude is cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who'd have the guts to freakin' steal one from the factory? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



About the video, what ON EARTH does the 3DS show when it's turned on?


----------



## N-TG (Jan 4, 2011)

Because I think 3DS has a MicroSD port, maybe that is possible for the use of pictures only. Adding a USB Port without any mean (not announced yet, it could be alternative accesories like a mic or something like that) it would mean an easier way to crack it.  

Maybe because it's a dev 3DS it would be a USB Port that won't be included in the normal ones and the reason to add it is for testing the games easier? (By not having to made a cart for each change they made and just by having raw data transfer?)

Also how many posts you made?


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 4, 2011)

Trollology said:
			
		

> Holy crap, TechnoWorm.
> How many billion posts did you put up there? It looks stupid. Please use the edit button
> 
> 
> ...


LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My bad!

@N-TG
LOL, Ive got 6 posts at this page!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 4, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it's an IR sensor. Which could mean...
Gold/Silver/Crystal on 3DS Virtual Console WITH Mystery Gift!


----------



## raulpica (Jan 4, 2011)

It's an IR sensor. You can see it covered by a small plastic patch in other pictures, which is usually used to cover IR sensors on brand new products. And btw, I'm pretty sure there was also one on dev-boards.


----------



## Nollog (Jan 4, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> I was noticing something about this picture..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infrared.
The circular hole is for the telescopic stylus.
And the hole on the left of the picture is for charging.

Given that the battery is so close to the bottom of the 3ds, could the base introduce inductive charging?


----------



## wiiluver135 (Jan 4, 2011)

Nollog said:
			
		

> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that would explain the charging station seen here:


----------



## ecko (Jan 4, 2011)

betterman said:
			
		

> Everybody are waiting for Nintendo 3DS released. So, was this only one pre-sales promotion by Nintendo?
> 
> Like iphone girl released years ago, it is only promotion for iphone.
> 
> ...


who said it was easy?
it might have been that others also tried but got caught (ofc something like that won't reach the news)
and that this worker got lucky, or planned this for months


----------



## default2k (Jan 4, 2011)

I hope this is already in the hands of Supercard or Team Cyclops, so we can get a "solution" so to speak


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 4, 2011)

default2k said:
			
		

> I hope this is already in the hands of Supercard or Team Cyclops, so we can get a "solution" so to speak


Why would someone smuggle a 3DS and simply give it to someone else?
Besides, if it came off of the assembly line there's probably no firmware on it.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jan 4, 2011)

No vid yet of this thing in menu or running a game. I'm guessing this guy can't get it working.


----------



## Uthuriel (Jan 4, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> The question is how on Earth did he fit it up his anus?



dude you really made my day


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 4, 2011)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> No vid yet of this thing in menu or running a game. I'm guessing this guy can't get it working.


As has been said multiple times in this topic: It likely doesn't have any firmware flashed to it yet.


----------



## dicamarques (Jan 4, 2011)

Did everyone noticed something odd on the pic that has all the consoles powered on 



Spoiler










?
Look closely to the red dsi, it says ique dsi?

Did that chinese hacked a dsi??


----------



## Zeroneo (Jan 4, 2011)

dicamarques said:
			
		

> Did everyone noticed something odd on the pic that has all the consoles powered on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has been asked already. iQue DS is just the Chinese name for the Nintendo DS.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 4, 2011)

dicamarques said:
			
		

> Look closely to the red dsi, it says ique dsi?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IQue


----------



## Crass (Jan 4, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Mantis41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has a firmware, and it appears to be a dev or debug system installed on it. It just appears to not have the retail firmware (who knows, maybe its installed and is accessible via the menu, doubt it, but its possible). Speculation mixed with general ignorance is fun!


----------



## Astoria (Jan 4, 2011)

The truth hurts:




xD


----------



## Gullwing (Jan 4, 2011)

Josephvb10 said:
			
		

> The truth hurts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would Reggie sell a 3DS to sony?


----------



## Gwaith (Jan 4, 2011)

So they finally get a proper handheld, I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Zeroneo (Jan 4, 2011)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> Josephvb10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You probably missed the 85 million dollars.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 4, 2011)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> Why would Reggie sell a 3DS to sony?



Hey, I know the Situation in Greece  is bad and we have to give you multi billion of Dollars because you Guys didn't pay Taxes for many many...NEVER! But hey, don't give up to have at least a little bit humor, that makes life a bit more tolerable!


----------



## Mid123 (Jan 4, 2011)

yeah because the greek crisis was caused by people not paying their taxes


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 4, 2011)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> Gullwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it says 8.5

anyway it doesnt make sense to me and is not funny


----------



## vernel1008 (Jan 5, 2011)

Chinese?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope there will be a low-priced edition of 3DS


----------



## vernel1008 (Jan 5, 2011)

Josephvb10 said:
			
		

> The truth hurts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol Sony would definitely get their hands of that piece of meat. They'll need something better to battle 3DS; a higher spec handheld device perhaps. Still, i'll get my hands dirty this year to have my 3DS


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 5, 2011)

There's a video of him going onto the actual 3DS boot screen.
He pressed start i think.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uu64QDf7v1o


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 5, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> dicamarques said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do they have Mario's face blurred out?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 5, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Why do they have Mario's face blurred out?


Copyright reasons.


----------



## Crass (Jan 5, 2011)

The IQue line is officially licensed from Nintendo, there really was no reason to blur his face.  I didn't think China is too strict with copyright law either.

Quick edit: Just realized the photograph was taken from Wikipedia, probably some idiot Wikipedian thought it violated copyright law when they uploaded that photo, but it does, its protected under fair use.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 5, 2011)

so no new news about this ?





/


----------



## Nollog (Jan 5, 2011)

oh nevermind. missed a post between quote.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Jan 5, 2011)

frankly,this is just advertising,even if it has a flashcard,it's like saying "look you little bastards,that's what you'll never use on the 3DS" sort of
xD


----------



## steves334 (Jan 6, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> frankly,this is just advertising,even if it has a flashcard,it's like saying "look you little bastards,that's what you'll never use on the 3DS" sort of
> xD



um no. flash cards are way more common in china. if u were chinese and lived in china and loved nintendo ds and u were chinese from china and u had every nintendo ds sytem they came out with and u were chinese you would have a flash card if u lived in china. 

*you can buy them in stores in china. everyone has them.*

this guy was chinese and he was from china so he went to the store near his house and bought a flash card. he probably had 10 stores to pick from near his house that sold 10 different brands of flash cards each. THIS IS CHINA!!! HE WAS CHINESE!!!! flash cards are everywhere in china. chinese people can buy them everywhere in china. they are easy to get because they sell them everywhere so chinese people can buy them in china

YOU ARE ALL STUPID because u think crazy things that arent true because of the flash cart in the video. CHINESE PEOPLE IN CHINA CAN GET ALL THE FLASH CARDS THEY WANTT!!!!! *THEY SELL THEM IN STORES THERE!!!!!!!* 

IF YO GRANDMA WAS A CHINESE FROM CHINA SHE WOULD PROBABLY HAVE FLASH CARDS. thats just how easy they are to get in china IF YOU ARE CHINESE.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 6, 2011)

steves334 said:
			
		

> flash cards are way more common in china. if u were chinese and lived in china and loved nintendo ds and u were chinese from china and u had every nintendo ds sytem they came out with and u were chinese you would have a flash card if u lived in china.



But what if you were Chinese, and lived somewhere like China, that about then?


----------



## redact (Jan 6, 2011)

wiiluver135 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you honestly think they'd raise awareness of ds piracy to the masses just to trick the small percentage of gamers who not only pirate but also spend time discussing piracy on forums?
nintendo doesn't give a shit about pirates, they care about the people giving them money


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 6, 2011)

steves334 said:
			
		

> darkreaperofdreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone from china that's chinese would definetly have an R4 from china thats chinese from china cause chinese have things from china and china is china the chinese have china in chinese china china CHINA!!!

Top that


----------



## redact (Jan 6, 2011)

steves334 said:
			
		

> darkreaperofdreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IN AMERICACHINA


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 6, 2011)

where did they hide the girl?


----------



## kudaku (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Goli (Jan 7, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UPDATE!
CNET has videos of the a 3DS present @ CES.
Guess what, the slide pad ISN'T WHITE.
http://ces.cnet.com/8301-32254_1-20027616-283.html
Nintendo is obviously trolling everyone with its color...
There are also pictures of it here:
http://www.gearlog.com/2011/01/nintendo_3ds_hands_on.php
...
Maybe the Japanese 3DS will have a white slide pad and the rest of the world won't?


----------



## iYoshi- (Jan 7, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> *snip*
> Maybe the Japanese 3DS will have a white slide pad and the rest of the world won't?


THATS BULLSHIT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i want a white slidey pad


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 7, 2011)

The price for the 3DS is most likely controversially high (among fanboys) if it's only 3 months away and they are STILL procrastinating with announcing a damned price. They are trying to sell you 100% with the 3DS and THEN tell you the price.

They hope you are completely hypnotized and flooded with the "do want" and "wow" factor to care about the price..

$250-$300 I'm guessing.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 7, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> The price for the 3DS is most likely controversially high (among fanboys) if it's only 3 months away and they are STILL procrastinating with announcing a damned price. They are trying to sell you 100% with the 3DS and THEN tell you the price.
> 
> They hope you are completely hypnotized and flooded with the "do want" and "wow" factor to care about the price..
> 
> $250-$300 I'm guessing.


Based on their Japanese announcement earlier, it's going to match the launch price for the Wii.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 7, 2011)

most likely going to be $299


----------



## YayMii (Jan 7, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> most likely going to be $299


No.
1. The Japanese price is already announced at $300 USD
2. The Japanese price is almost always more expensive than US price
3. Wii launched in Japan at $300 USD, matching the 3DS price in Japan
4. Wii launched in the US at $250 USD
5. The 3DS in the US must be $250 USD, assuming it also matches the Wii's price


----------



## Nollog (Jan 7, 2011)

Stop guessing the price.
You cant use Yen Bust rates in times of Yen Boom.


----------



## bowser (Jan 10, 2011)

Any new info on this?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 14, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> UPDATE!
> CNET has videos of the a 3DS present @ CES.
> Guess what, the slide pad ISN'T WHITE.
> http://ces.cnet.com/8301-32254_1-20027616-283.html
> ...


I win! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, for some reason that first link won't load. Not for me, anyway.


----------



## Apu (Jan 19, 2011)

lol hes probaly behind 500 proxies


----------



## bigpaws (Jan 20, 2011)

I saw a vid of this
it supposedly has 90 mb of ram!
it didnt have firmware but it was in sdk mode


----------



## dicamarques (Jan 31, 2011)

So i found out more info by looking at thhis pic :


Spoiler











Notice the touch screen: 

B                                              (something)
START                                       run opumenu


----------

